# Was für eine Kamera kaufen ?



## axel (11. Aug. 2007)

Guten  Morgen !

Kann mir jemand ne Empfehlung geben  mit welchem Gerät ich sowohl gut fotografiern als auch Videofilme aufnehmen kann .
Hatte ne Digitalkamera mit Videofunktion , da konnte man Video voll vergessen . 

Danke für Eure Empfehlungen !

Gruß  axel


----------



## Frank (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was für eine Kamera kaufen ?*

Moin Axel,

das wird auch wohl so nix werden.

Du kannst zwar mit einer Digital Kamera Videoaufnahmen machen, aber du hast selbst gemerkt das da nichts vernünftiges an Videomaterial bei rauskommt.

Andersrum verhält es sich ebenso. Man kann mit dem Camcorder zwar in den meisten Fällen auch ein Foto "schießen" aber hier ist die Quali ebenso miserabel. (Oder hat sich das in den letzten drei Jahren geändert ...  )

Ich würde mir erstmal überlegen wo mein Schwerpunkt liegen soll: Fotos schießen oder Videos aufzeichnen. Ich würde mehr zu den Fotos tendieren, denn vernünftige Videos hin zu bekommen ist nicht einfach und kann sehr zeitaufwendig sein!  

Was hast du denn bisher für eine Kamera? Und wie bist du mit der zufrieden?
Worauf legst du beim fotografieren wert und wieviel darf sie kosten?

Bevor man konkret auf die Frage eingehen kann, brauchen wir ein bisserl mehr "Input".


----------



## guimo (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was für eine Kamera kaufen ?*

Hallo,

Ich habe die Exilim 1000 von Casio und bin sehr zufrieden. Die Fotos sind genial und die gemachten Videoaufnahmen können sich auch sehen lassen. 

                                        Gruss Guimo


----------



## axel (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was für eine Kamera kaufen ?*

Hallo Guimo hallo Frank !

Danke erst mal für die ersten Hinweise ! Ich muß zu Hause erst mal gucken was ich für ne Kamera hatte war eine für so 120 über Ebay .
Ausgeben würd ich schon so bis 700 € da gibts ja schon ne EOS400  
Kann aber keine Videos aufnehmen . Dachte könnte gleich 2 Fliegen mit einer klappe . Na ja . 
Guimo  das Gerät werd ich mir mal ansehen . Wenn du zufrieden bist , bin ichs bestimmt auch dann . Mal sehen .


Gruß   axel


----------



## Frank (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was für eine Kamera kaufen ?*

Hallo Axel,

: Vorsicht! Mit der EOS 400D hast nur ein Gehäuse ... für ca. 700,-- € evtl. das billige EFS 18 - 55 mm Objektiv dabei; mehr nicht. 
Gut, Fotos kann man damit auch schon machen, aber die Quali - und darum kauft man sich ja eine DSRL - lässt doch sehr zu wünschen übrig. 
Wenn du dir diese Kamera holst, werden ... und müssen deine Ansprüche wachsen. Ich sprech da aus Erfahrung weil ich eben diese Kamera habe.  Und ich kann nur sagen, auch Fotografie kann ein teures Hobby werden.  

Für weniger Geld als dir vorschwebt kann ich dir die [DLMURL="http://www.foto-erhardt.de/digitalkameras-canon-c-1_28_30.html?page=2&sort=2a&osCsid=fda238f2a4fbed8e4fb4f64e00d7babb"]Canon Powershot S5 IS[/DLMURL] empfehlen.
Die haben gleich zwei Arbeitskollegen von mir und sind damit sehr zufrieden. Der Vorteil der Kamera ist der enorme Zoomfaktor. 
Kleinere Videos kannst du damit auch aufnehmen.


----------



## owl-andre (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was für eine Kamera kaufen ?*

Nimm die Casio Exilim EX-Z700---ist Hammer(Geil) und du machst damit nix falsch


----------



## Joachim (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was für eine Kamera kaufen ?*

Und wie wäre es mit der hier: (Kann auch Videos und macht klasse Bilder)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5056

Kostet derzeit um die 400 Euro und hat nen sehr großen Zoom (nen echten und nicht so nen Digitalzoom-Mist)

Die FZ30 (hat Karsten und Conny glaub ich, soll auch sehr gut sein)

Nur ein Preisbeispiel bei ebay:  http://cgi.ebay.de/Panasonic-Lumix-...ryZ18600QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ulumulu (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was für eine Kamera kaufen ?*

Hallo

Kann Frank zur EOS nur Zustimmen.  

Ich bin ebenfalls Besitzer einer EOS 400D und der Vor-Vorgänger 300D.
Wenn du dir die EOS 400 D zulegen willst sollte auch ein vernünftiges Objektiv dabei sein. 

Habe mir letztes Jahr im Dezember die 400D zusammen mit einem EF-S 17-85mm IS USM Objektiv mit Integriertem Bildstabilisator zugelegt. Da waren mal schnell knapp 1200€ weg.

Und die Bildqualität gegenüber dem Standartobjektiv was normalerweise dabei ist kann man nicht vergleichen.

Und ja Fotografieren ist es sehr teures Hobby jedenfalls bei der Anschaffung wenn man es richtig machen will.
Ich hab es bis jetzt nicht bereut.

Trotzdem würde ich erstmal mit einer normalen guten Digitalkamera einsteigen in die Digitalfotografie, damit man erstmal einen Riecher dafür bekommt. Habe ich auch so gemacht.

Gruß 
Daniel


----------



## Roland (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was für eine Kamera kaufen ?*

Hallo,

solltest du dich für die Panasonic lumix FZ8 entscheiden, hier ein guter Preis glaube ich, 279€ :
http://www.topvision-online.de/products.html?&category=76


----------



## axel (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was für eine Kamera kaufen ?*

Hallo Ihr netten Forumsschreiber !

Danke für Eure Empfehlungen ! 
Frank ich hab ne Yakumo Mega Image 55 cx gehabt . Aber die Mechanik rührt sich nicht mehr . 
Muß wohl doch ne neue kaufen . 
Ich werds mit ner Panasonic lumix FZ8 versuchen . Wurde ja öfters empfohlen .
Bekomme die bei Quelle ja für 279 € weil ich BA bin und die nochmal 10 % ablassen .
Ich hoffe ich kann Euch dann bald mit tollen Fotos von meinem entstehenden Teich und meinen anderen blumen erfreuen .

lg   axel


----------



## Joachim (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was für eine Kamera kaufen ?*

@Axel
Oooooder den Nachfolger der FZ8 ->>>> die *FZ 18 von Panasonic* 

Infos: http://www.photoscala.de/node/3388

Die hat unter anderem ein 18fach Zoom statt 12fach, aber lest selbst ...



> Lumix DMC-FZ18 - vielseitiger Weitwinkel-Zoomriese im Miniformat
> 
> *8,1 Megapixel, lichtstarkes Leica 18x-Weitwinkelzoom 28-504 mm, intelligente Automatik und manuelle Flexibilität*
> 
> ...


Quelle: www.photoscala.de


----------

